# Need a good 161-163 freeride all mountain board



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

I was dumb at the beginning of the season, because I have not snowboarded in 8 years and decided to get a cheap board and bindings to get back into it... I also bought K2 Raider Boa boots. I love the boots but the shitty Westige board and fifth element bindings I do not like and I have already split the board under one of the bindings and the tips are cracking... I have realized I am a little better then what I originaly figured I would be so I am getting a warranty claim for my board and looking for a good all mountain/ park board. I don't wanna break the bank but I figured I could get a good board and keep my 5th element bindings for now and upgrade the bindings next year.

WESTIGE BLOWS...

I like to hit the fresh stuff and have been practicing butters and small jumps. Just for an idea of how I have been riding.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

ride antic, $400 good design, solid tech, easy to find, can be had for less.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

I will have to look at ride. I was not even really considering them because I rode a board of theirs that I borrowed from a buddy last year and I didn't really like it. I was looking at the K2 WWW or maybe the Burton Hero? If I get a Burton though can I still use my 5th element bindings? I know they aren't the greatest but they are holding up and the less money I have to spend right now.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

ok, well those are both park noodle boards, so do you want a park board or a all mountain board?

burton boards either have "the channel system" mounts or 3 hole, so unless you have the right binding plates you wont be able to use them. 

if you are on a budget check out this website.

Snowboards of All Sizes & Cheap Snowboard Packages For Sale !


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

WEll I want something I can do freeride and freestyle. I just got looking at another board and some reviews and am leaning towards the GNU Carbon Credit... Still looking of course, and am gonna check out that site.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

the CC will probably be much better than the other two


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

im on a ride highlife 2011 and have been able to use it in the park pretty well it also charges pretty hard at high speeds but you can still find these out there but im planning on gettin a arbor roundhouse rx at the end of the season


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I also recommend ride, solid boards at a cheap price and great for freeride. The 2011 Highlife is an amazing freeride board and its not expensive, the antic and even machete are solid boards for freeride. Of course there are many great brands out there.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

dreampow said:


> I also recommend ride, solid boards at a cheap price and great for freeride. The 2011 Highlife is an amazing freeride board and its not expensive, the antic and even machete are solid boards for freeride. Of course there are many great brands out there.


have you rode the new highlife at all trying to find a new board for next year heard it was a lot different


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have not ridden the 2012, but I hear from those who have its a similar ride just better and more responsive. 

Its a great freeride stick that holds an edge well carves well and does very well in powder.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Lib-Te...661436201?pt=Snowboarding&hash=item4600d16f29


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flow Drifter, same price as the Ride but better tech. Same price as the CC too and way better tech. Honestly the only other budget all mountain board that compares is the K2 Raygun. I personally just prefer the camber style in the Drifter over the Raygun.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a last years model ride highlife 164 that i'm thinking of selling cuz i have too many boards and it's a little big for my size, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

huckfin said:


> i have a last years model ride highlife 164 that i'm thinking of selling cuz i have too many boards and it's a little big for my size, let me know if you're interested.


Do you have some pictures? is it in decent shape? how much would you want for it?

Also I was looking around some more today, and have looked at many reviews and the Arbor Blacklist really caught my eye. I do POW but just a little and mainly just wanna freeride board that can do Pow decent, but that I can still do butters, and some small jumps.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Your title says freeride, but you're talking about a board to hit the park and do butters. Two completely different things here.....

I love the Highlife, I owned last years and had a blast on it as my freeride board. Had fun hitting the jump line on it too. You will not butter with this board, it's too stiff. Especially if you get this year's model (it's stiffer than last years).

I'd recommend looking at an all mountain twin(ish) deck, with middle of the road flex. Maybe a Ride Machete or Never Summer SL.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

pyrobee said:


> Do you have some pictures? is it in decent shape? how much would you want for it?
> 
> Also I was looking around some more today, and have looked at many reviews and the Arbor Blacklist really caught my eye. I do POW but just a little and mainly just wanna freeride board that can do Pow decent, but that I can still do butters, and some small jumps.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...t/45978-2010-2011-ride-boards-sale-trade.html

its for sale and pictures are in that link; i've ridden it maybe 5-6 days, there is nothing wrong with it. 

pm or call if interested.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I made a decision. I bought the GNU Carbon Credit BTX 162 Wide. hopefully it gets here soon. I am wanting to go out this weekend.


----------

